# urgent: Morritts pier and snorkeling question



## Laurie (Oct 3, 2006)

Anyone know when their pier will be rebuilt, and in the meantime, how is snorkeling right off their beach which doesn't involve much swmming out to a reef? Novice snorkeling question... we're not divers, not strong swimmers, and don't always love going out on boats, but loved the beach in Kona that was a walk-out snorkeling paradise. Would we still like Morritts without its pier if they don't rebuild it by early '08? (I have til Tues nite to cancel a confirmation w/o penalty.) TIA


----------



## jgirvine (Oct 3, 2006)

*Try owner's website*

Not been at the Morritt's in a long time, but you might post your question over on the unofficial owner's website.  Someone there might know.
http://morritts.17.forumer.com/


----------



## ralphd (Oct 3, 2006)

Morritt's announcement in August:

Construction on the Dock and Tiki Bar 
Royal continues to work on the rebuilding of the dock.  Despite the unexpected delay caused by an inability to secure the necessary pilings in bedrock (they encountered uncharted underground Artesian wells and had to redesign the method of securing the pilings in these areas), a new fastening method has been approved by the engineers. The necessary equipment to continue the pile placement has been ordered and is in the process of being shipped to the Island.  Barring any other unforeseen delays, Royal has committed to completion of the dock by the end of October.  A special emphasis has been placed on this timeframe.   As we all know, especially those of us who come to the resort for its excellent diving opportunities, the Red Sail dive operation has been operating under extremely challenging conditions.   It is management’s desire for guests to board the dive boats from the dock.  Construction of the new Tiki Bar will begin shortly on the resort grounds, and will continue while the substructure of the dock is being completed. 

Pictures are available to click on at:

'       http://www.morrittproperties.com/Page21_Member_Home.htm     '


----------



## joyzilli (Oct 3, 2006)

When we were there in July, the kids swam over to the dock at the Reef Resort.  They said the snorkeling was great!!


----------



## wheaties (Oct 3, 2006)

We just returned home from Morritt's on Saturday.  The dock is nowhere near being done.  They definitely work at an "island pace."  The snorkeling off of the beach wasn't bad, but we found the Queen's Monument area just about 5 minutes down the road to be much, much better.  There's a small wooden gazebo along the beach right across from the Queen's Monument in an area called Conolly's Cove and that's where we entered the water.  Please e-mail me with any other questions as things are still fresh in this old mind!


----------



## Laurie (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for this info... will probably keep this confirmation based on all your comments, and links.


----------



## caribbeansun (Oct 4, 2006)

I understood that Queen's Monument was only appropriate for relatively strong swimmers - have I been misinformed?



			
				wheaties said:
			
		

> We just returned home from Morritt's on Saturday.  The dock is nowhere near being done.  They definitely work at an "island pace."  The snorkeling off of the beach wasn't bad, but we found the Queen's Monument area just about 5 minutes down the road to be much, much better.  There's a small wooden gazebo along the beach right across from the Queen's Monument in an area called Conolly's Cove and that's where we entered the water.  Please e-mail me with any other questions as things are still fresh in this old mind!


----------



## wheaties (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't consider myself a strong swimmer and had no problems.  There was a little stronger current than at Morritt's and you had to watch the coral as it got relatively high in placese, but didn't feel I was in over my head.  The location is somewhat remote and there were four of us, one staying on land.  We didn't stray too far off the beach, but it was still fabulous!


----------



## Bluewaterbums (Oct 5, 2006)

Snorkeling off Morritts is still good although without the dock as a guide, it is a little harder to navigate.  If you are a novice snorkeler, also try Rum Point, Edens Rock and Devils Grotto in town and out by the Turtle Farm.


----------



## KristinB (Oct 10, 2006)

caribbeansun said:
			
		

> I understood that Queen's Monument was only appropriate for relatively strong swimmers - have I been misinformed?



I believe that it depends upon the conditions -- we went out twice during our visit when the water was like glass.  Other times, it appeared to be very choppy, so we went elsewhere.


----------



## Ronder (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## quiltergal (Dec 28, 2006)

Ronder, I guess that means the dock is finished?     Great!  We arrive in GCM on 1/27.  Can't wait!


----------



## Laurie (Dec 29, 2006)

Yay - it's beautiful, hope the fish still like it - thanks!!


----------

